# Dura Ace Di2 In stock!!



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

At Cycle Star Bikes in Santa Maria CA..

OMG ITS SO SICK!!!!


----------



## X'd Out (Feb 15, 2004)

*Well..*

I see it has the same grey on the parts as the 7900, so you had better not even look at it too hard or it will get all scratched up. 

I have owned may Shimano grupos over the years and as far as I am concerned this finish which is also on my 7900 group is the worse by far. I advise anyone who does not like scrtched up parts to stick with the 7800.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Shimano Di2 = poor man's Campy Chorus.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

That poor man will have a much superior drive train with Di2. Frankly, he will have superior drive train if he runs 105.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm mostly a Campy guy, but when I caught a glimpse of what I thougt was 7900 ON A BIKE, *ON THE FLOOR(!)* @ River City (LBS, Portland OR), and stepped over to check it out, I peed my pants when I realized it was Di2. Yes, on a bike, on the floor.

I wants.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Finley got the group(Di2) on a bike at our shop! A TCR Advanced SL . All I can say is that iv started to save my Penny's! I will try to post some pics soon. It works flawless!!!


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

They have one, just the grouppo, sitting in the display case at my LBS. Probably a tough sell in these times...


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

gambo2166 said:


> Finley got the group(Di2) on a bike at our shop! A TCR Advanced SL . All I can say is that iv started to save my Penny's! I will try to post some pics soon. It works flawless!!!


Did someone purchase this bike?:eek6:


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

No not yet


----------



## parker3375 (May 6, 2008)

Our shimano rep came by with it on his bike. It is all that its hyped up to be. The sound it makes is so cool when the fd trims automatically. I do have one gripe though that apparently I was the only one at the shop that noticed. The shift levers are small and really close together so I was having a little bit of trouble distinguishing between the two. I'm guessing that eventually it becomes second nature though. Still, its very very impressive.


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

My LBS guy has told me that he has ordered at least 2 DI2 groups and that they are pre-sold. He only sells custom bikes though and has a very high end client base. 

He should have it early next week. I am going to go look at it, though it is a bit rich for my blood. I am waiting for new ultegra for my next upgrade.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

very very exciting but yet too early.. ill wait for a yr to roll by atleast before i even think about trying di2..... very nice tho!


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Can we please just call Shimano stuff groups?*



brentley said:


> My LBS guy has told me that he has ordered at least 2 DI2 grouppo and that they are pre-sold. He only sells custom bikes though and has a very high end client base.
> 
> He should have it early next week. I am going to go look at it, though it is a bit rich for my blood. I am waiting for new ultegra for my next upgrade.


Let's show some respect for our heritage as a bicycling community and leave the word gruppo for describing Italian components. It's hard enough for me already the Di2 is the shiz without using the word gruppo. Please.


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

brujenn said:


> Let's show some respect for our heritage as a bicycling community and leave the word gruppo for describing Italian components. It's hard enough for me already the Di2 is the shiz without using the word gruppo. Please.


Fair enough; edited.


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

parker3375 said:


> The shift levers are small and really close together so I was having a little bit of trouble distinguishing between the two. I'm guessing that eventually it becomes second nature though.


I know what you mean. I first thought that when I went to look at it in the shop. But after 5 minutes of riding, no thought was involved. I can say I'm glad I shelled out all the $$$$ for it. The front shifting is incredible, even though I'm running the Zipp Vumaquad.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Still not a scratch on Camy, not even close. They should stick to fishing rods.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Should be rather interesting, i just hope to god they dont try to cash in on electric running gear and offer electric XTR....


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I would think the shift paddles being so close would be problematic in colder temperatures while wearing bulkier gloves. Shimano is already the least "big glove" friendly... it seems like it'll be even worse with these shifters.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Someday Shimano's top of the line Dura-Ace is only going to be electric. You'd have to get Ultegra to have cables.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

> Someday Shimano's top of the line Dura-Ace is only going to be electric. You'd have to get Ultegra to have cables.


I have a feeling that someday Ultegra will be electronic as well. And maybe sooommeeeday even Wally World bikes will have electronic shifting. Like power windows on a car, extreme luxury items when first introduced, but now just about every car has them regardless of price.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I got my Di2 groupset delivered last week. I am waiting for my frame to come in. I decided to test it just in case I have to return it for DOA. I hooked up all parts on the floor and was amazed to see how front and rear der. moved. I really like the fact that front der. moves w/rear der to keep chainline straight.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Cool. The few people I know that have ridden it say it is pretty amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

I got my Super Six with Di2 April 1st and have about 600-700 miles on it. t is super smooth and the buttons are actually easy to distinguish with gloves on. Cannondale custom drilled the frame for internal cable routing so its super clean.


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

*Damn*



trauma-md said:


> I got my Super Six with Di2 April 1st and have about 600-700 miles on it. t is super smooth and the buttons are actually easy to distinguish with gloves on. Cannondale custom drilled the frame for internal cable routing so its super clean.


that bike looks sick.....
I was a bit "off" canondale for a while but that bike has me drooling for them again.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Good timing... pretty soon you'll be able to buy Cannondales along with your Mongoose or Schwinn bikes... at big department stores... for cheap.

...probably not with with Di2... or even Tiagra.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

NealH said:


> That poor man will have a much superior drive train with Di2. Frankly, he will have superior drive train if he runs 105.


+1. However, to the downside of Di2, pray that you never mistakenly drop your bike on the driveside with the Di2. If that rear derailleur hits the ground (which they all do) it will not work. Also, it isn't designed to be repaired (sounds familiar?) so look at spending $1,000 (part only) to replace it. Add to the equation that the battery only has a four hour run time and you better be willing to plan your rides carefully. The system is running whether or not you are shifting gears. While I like the idea of electronic shifting, Shimano's reliability and the aesthetics on many models to have all internal cable routing with it, it seems that Shimano jumped the gun with this one IMHO.


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

*huh?*

I'm not sure where you are getting your information. But I've been using the Di2 system since spring and I can definitely say you get more than 4 hours of battery life. I get about 2500 to 3000 miles before I recharge. Also the rear derailleur is designed so that if an impact occurs and it causes it to move toward the rear, the solenoid will disengage. From there all you need to do is hold the reset button and then readjust which is a 30 second process. But if somehow pull the derailleur away from the wheel, then you've toasted it.


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

*Not True*



terbennett said:


> +1. However, to the downside of Di2, pray that you never mistakenly drop your bike on the driveside with the Di2. If that rear derailleur hits the ground (which they all do) it will not work. Also, it isn't designed to be repaired (sounds familiar?) so look at spending $1,000 (part only) to replace it. Add to the equation that the battery only has a four hour run time and you better be willing to plan your rides carefully. The system is running whether or not you are shifting gears. While I like the idea of electronic shifting, Shimano's reliability and the aesthetics on many models to have all internal cable routing with it, it seems that Shimano jumped the gun with this one IMHO.


None of your comments are true,
Di2 has a safety feature where the RD disengages from the motor in the event that the RD is impacked ( from a fall on the drive side or from an impact to the RD itself) If this does happen you can hold down the reset button and the system fixes its self automaticly.

And the battery lasts for an avarage of 2000KM (1250 Miles). if you can get that far in 4 hours you should be in the tour. you'd be in yellow, no question.
your comment about it running whether you are shifting or not is false as well. the sytem is off and not using any battery untill you shift.
pushing the shift button turns the system on and actuates the shift at the same time.

check your facts before you post.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> Good timing... pretty soon you'll be able to buy Cannondales along with your Mongoose or Schwinn bikes... at big department stores... for cheap.
> 
> ...probably not with with Di2... or even Tiagra.


Totally. Like, tomorrow.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Seems highly unlikely, I know... certainly nothing like what they've done with every other brand Dorel has bought:

http://www.velonews.com/article/90148/cannondale-s-parent-says-the-decision-to-end-frame


----------



## jspahn (May 17, 2005)

*Love my Di2*

I love my Di2. Got it on my Madone 6.9 Pro the day after the Tour ended. All I can say is wow! I have been riding Campy Record for the last 5 years and can tell you this stuff rocks. I have Record on my Madone 5.9 (previous generation to the 2010 6.9) and have ridden them back to back the same day to see what they feel like. 

The Shimano is fast, fast, fast. Granted you can only grab one gear at a time, but that isn't any different than dura ace now. With my Record, I could dump three gears with one thumb which at times was good (in a Sprint finish) and bad (in a Sprint finish and I wanted one).

I would like to see a sprinter setup for Di2 where you can push the shift lever in and hold it and it won't shift until you let go (like SRAM I believe).

I have ridden it for three weeks and just had to do my first battery charge (maybe 1500 miles or so. Haven't put a computer on this bike yet).

The integrated battery mount on the 2010 Madone is nice, internal cable routing really cleans up your bike.

Can't wait to put this on my TT bike. Two different shift locations anyone!!!!
Auto trim on the front derailleur is very nice, grab any combination of gears with out rubbing on the front derailleur cage.

When your battery goes dead you lose the front derailleur first then the back ends up where it lies with a totally dead battery. Didn't see how long it took to charge but I think its around an hour or so.

Going from Campy to Dura Ace (regular or electric) is a switch. Keep forgetting which paddle does what. Do like that now you have carbon brake levers (not so cold on the hands through the gloves). I'll have to report back on how long the battery lasts in the cold, cold (0 and below) weather.

Did learn that to get it out of protection mode you have to be pedaling when you hold down the "b" button. tried to trim the rear out while riding and put it into protection mode by accident and couldn't figure it out. Shop didn't know, Trek rep didn't know, first guy at Shimano had to ask. We figured it out while I was on a ride with my cell phone. Thank god I wasn't where there wasn't service or I would have been stuck in the gear I was in.

So far seems to be worth the extra bit of money. (think it was `bout $2000 over what a 7900 group would have cost on my Madone. Be interesting to see if people start programming computers to work with Di2. Want to ride a specific wattage, let the power meter do the shifting for you and hold you at 280 watts? Doesn't seem to far out of the realm of possibility.


----------

